# The Long Wait may soon Be Over



## marinemech (5 Oct 2013)

Well on Tuesday i Finally go in for the last parts of my CF application the Interview and Medical Review, its only been 15 Months of Waiting, playing Phone and email Tag, Waiting some more, Having my file travel alot between, Ottawa, Northbay, sAint john and Halifax. well wish me luck on Tuesday, its gonna make for a long day easily 4-5 hours at the Recruiting Center, then to work for another 5-9 Hours of Wrenching on Cars


----------



## Emilio (5 Oct 2013)

marinemech said:
			
		

> Well on Tuesday i Finally go in for the last parts of my CF application the Interview and Medical Review, its only been 15 Months of Waiting, playing Phone and email Tag, Waiting some more, Having my file travel alot between, Ottawa, Northbay, sAint john and Halifax. well wish me luck on Tuesday, its gonna make for a long day easily 4-5 hours at the Recruiting Center, then to work for another 5-9 Hours of Wrenching on Cars



Good luck bud, one step closer to your dream is one less step you have to take.


----------



## marinemech (6 Oct 2013)

i have already laid out, ironed my dress shirt, ill steal a pair of my work pants as they look a bit more professional.


----------



## BlueShield (9 Oct 2013)

why such a huge gap between the CFAT and interview dates?  ???


----------



## Mudshuvel (9 Oct 2013)

BlueShield said:
			
		

> why such a huge gap between the CFAT and interview dates?  ???



Its normal for such a gap.  CFAT is the indicator for which trades you may or may not be eligible. The Interview is _normally_ when they clarify your 3 choices, and in my case was informed I was merit listed for ATIS. I know some people that had their interview within 4 months of the CFAT, myself, it was a year.


----------



## BlueShield (10 Oct 2013)

well... it seems CF doesn't need people, at least not that in demand````
waiting for a year is so long``` and it's just the begining of waiting  :facepalm:


----------



## Emilio (10 Oct 2013)

BlueShield said:
			
		

> well... it seems CF doesn't need people, at least not that in demand````
> waiting for a year is so long``` and it's just the begining of waiting  :facepalm:



Being in the CAF is an honor, an honor a lot of people don't get a chance to have. Just be happy you qualify.


----------



## BlueShield (17 Oct 2013)

Yes, it is a great honour. But what's the purpose of long waiting if you are already qualified...


----------



## krimynal (17 Oct 2013)

budjet is one of the reason , timing is a second one , there is also number of applicants in a certain trade , etc. etc. etc. etc.


You don't become a soldier because you feel like it.  It took me a year and a half to get in a reserve unit ..... usually regular force would be something around a year , sometimes faster , sometimes slower !


----------



## BlueShield (18 Oct 2013)

unlike some ASIA countries, joining the army is a mandatory, lol... no waiting time there... :nod:


----------



## Emilio (18 Oct 2013)

BlueShield said:
			
		

> unlike some ASIA countries, joining the army is a mandatory, lol... no waiting time there... :nod:



Unlike some ASIAN countries we speak english, so please watch your grammer.


----------



## Tape (18 Oct 2013)

Emilio said:
			
		

> Unlike some ASIAN countries we speak english, so please watch your grammer.



grammar*


----------



## nn1988 (18 Oct 2013)

Oh please Mr.Peevologist... get the facts straight  . 
People in "Asian" countries do speak English. Out of the 1.2 billion folks in India, more than 10% speak English, about %50 in Pakistan, %80 percent in Singapore and %75 in the Philippines. There are people starving for books and education out there. If they got the chance to learn, they would speak the English language.


----------



## Tape (18 Oct 2013)

Regardless if people in Asian countries speak English, or not. It is not relevant in this thread. The OP didn't make this thread so you guys can argue, he/she made it to inform us how his/her application is going. So now let's not derail this thread even further.


----------



## Emilio (18 Oct 2013)

nn1988 said:
			
		

> Oh please Mr.Peevologist... get the facts straight  .
> People in "Asian" countries do speak English. Out of the 1.2 billion folks in India, more than 10% speak English, about %50 in Pakistan, %80 percent in Singapore and %75 in the Philippines. There are people starving for books and education out there. If they got the chance to learn, they would speak the English language.



I meant as an official language, but you are correct aswell... I apologize. And thanks tape for giving me a taste of my own medicine. :blotto:


----------



## Infantryman2b (18 Oct 2013)

I write my trait self descriptive test next month. When I went in on the first the recruiter told me they just got a bunch of numbers for infantry, and that I'm in a good spot. North bay held my file for like a year before even getting to the office in Toronto. I'm hoping to be in St Jean by the new year. Good luck to you all trying to get in. Waiting  sucks, but I know it will all be worth it when I fire that C7 for the first time.  :threat:


----------



## Emilio (18 Oct 2013)

Infantryman2b said:
			
		

> I write my trait self descriptive test next month. When I went in on the first the recruiter told me they just got a bunch of numbers for infantry, and that I'm in a good spot. North bay held my file for like a year before even getting to the office in Toronto. I'm hoping to be in St Jean by the new year. Good luck to you all trying to get in. Waiting  sucks, but I know it will all be worth it when I fire that C7 for the first time.  :threat:



Despite our difference of opinion regarding certain issues, I sincerely wish you good luck.


----------



## Infantryman2b (18 Oct 2013)

Thanks Emilio, politicial debate gets heated no doubt.


----------



## dapachec (19 Oct 2013)

You're almost there!

Lucky.


----------



## marinemech (19 Oct 2013)

and there will still be a long wait may not year back from Borden for another 2-3 weeks to see if i make the medical cut, if i make the cut and get an offer that's another 30 days, earliest BMQ would not be till January 6 (using the way back machine to pull BMQ dates from 2013),  and i still need to figure out what i am going to do with all my tools i have for my current job some of which i may sell as they will likely be useless as they are specialized to my current job.


----------



## Goodeman (19 Oct 2013)

Infantryman2b said:
			
		

> I write my trait self descriptive test next month. When I went in on the first the recruiter told me they just got a bunch of numbers for infantry, and that I'm in a good spot. North bay held my file for like a year before even getting to the office in Toronto. I'm hoping to be in St Jean by the new year. Good luck to you all trying to get in. Waiting  sucks, but I know it will all be worth it when I fire that C7 for the first time.  :threat:



Wait until you see all the carbon in it after firing it.


----------



## BlueShield (22 Oct 2013)

The point is not the difference in language. Demand is the KEY```


----------



## marinemech (7 Nov 2013)

well got another call today, my medical was green lighted by Ottawa/Borden, just waiting for Swear in Date.


----------



## BlueShield (8 Nov 2013)

congrat to the M-List. but the waiting is still long after that  :'(


----------



## marinemech (9 Nov 2013)

Well, i will finish out the year with my current employer on the "Weight Watchers Tire Plan" since the gates of hell are soon to open and it will snow  :threat: and i seem to get a lot of medium duty trucks and vans (and i am only a 1st year Apprentice in automotive)


----------



## Delaney1986 (10 Nov 2013)

Ugh....I totally understand. I used to love Winter/snow until I started working for a highway maintenance company...

I too was hoping to not have to be with my current employer for another Winter season, but alas, I will be here....for now!

Good Luck with your wait!


----------



## marinemech (10 Nov 2013)

on the plus side over the next 2 months i can get whatever i want and i will still lose 10-15 pounds :lol, i used to weigh about 100 kg and am currently down to about 80, hope to shed some more.


----------

